# Did Jude quote the Book of Enoch?



## kalawine

Enoch, the seventh from Adam, prophesied about these men: "See, the Lord is coming with thousands upon thousands of his holy ones to judge everyone, and to convict all the ungodly of all the ungodly acts they have done in the ungodly way, and of all the harsh words ungodly sinners have spoken against him." 

I don't believe that Jude quoted from the Book of Enoch but even if he did I don't believe that makes the BOE inspired Scripture. What think ye?


----------



## Matthias

I do believe he was quoting the book of Enoch but I still believe our Canon is complete the way it is.


----------



## TimV

Whether any of the Enoch books are inspired or not, Paul quoted pagan Greek writers so there's no special need for literature quoted in Scripture to be inspired.


----------



## Hippo

TimV said:


> Whether any of the Enoch books are inspired or not, Paul quoted pagan Greek writers so there's no special need for literature quoted in Scripture to be inspired.



Agreed.

Likewise we know that Paul wrote much that is not part of the canon, the discovery of which would not warrant it being classified as inspired. It sure would be interesting to read though.


----------



## kalawine

Hippo said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether any of the Enoch books are inspired or not, Paul quoted pagan Greek writers so there's no special need for literature quoted in Scripture to be inspired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Likewise we know that Paul wrote much that is not part of the canon, the discovery of which would not warrant it being classified as inspired. It sure would be interesting to read though.
Click to expand...


My Pastor has the Book of Enoch. If I remember correctly it is a three (or four) volume set.


----------



## chbrooking

kalawine said:


> My Pastor has the Book of Enoch. If I remember correctly it is a three (or four) volume set.



I think Mike meant that if we found a missing letter of Paul, it would be an interesting read, though not canonical.


----------



## kalawine

chbrooking said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Pastor has the Book of Enoch. If I remember correctly it is a three (or four) volume set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mike meant that if we found a missing letter of Paul, it would be an interesting read, though not canonical.
Click to expand...


Duh! (The imaginary sound you hear is me smacking myself on the side of the head!) Thanks for pointing out my error.


----------



## kevin.carroll

Ditto to what has been said. BOE was not inspired, Jude was. The Spirit used him to use BOE in an inspired way. The interesting thing is what we draw away from it. Enoch uses angels as the Sons of Godin Gen. 6...


----------



## kalawine

I'm sorry guys. Because I'm not educated in the textual academics to be considered, I should have qualified my statement that "I don't believe..." with the following question: 

Assuming that the majority (or the whole) on the PB do not believe that the BOE is inspired, _did Enoch prophesy?_"...about these men: "See, the Lord is coming with thousands upon thousands of his holy ones to judge everyone, and to convict all the ungodly of all the ungodly acts they have done in the ungodly way, and of all the harsh words ungodly sinners have spoken against him"


----------



## Kim G

kalawine said:


> Assuming that the majority (or the whole) on the PB do not believe that the BOE is inspired, _did Enoch prophesy?_"...about these men: "See, the Lord is coming with thousands upon thousands of his holy ones to judge everyone, and to convict all the ungodly of all the ungodly acts they have done in the ungodly way, and of all the harsh words ungodly sinners have spoken against him"



Yes, he did prophesy that. Jude says "Enoch also, the seventh from Adam, prophesied of these, saying . . . ." So although the entire book of Enoch is not canonical, the canonical book of Jude says that Enoch, the seventh from Adam, prophesied.


----------



## Skyler

kevin.carroll said:


> Ditto to what has been said. BOE was not inspired, Jude was. The Spirit used him to use BOE in an inspired way. The interesting thing is what we draw away from it. Enoch uses angels as the Sons of Godin Gen. 6...



That must be where that interpretation comes from. I've heard that in a couple places--even going so far as to suggest that the angels were participating in forbidden genetic experimentation--but I never figured out how they got that idea. This makes a little more sense. Thanks!


----------



## TimV

Titus 1:2



> One of themselves, a prophet of their own, said, Cretans are always liars, evil beasts, idle gluttons.



There are dozens of examples of people and even animals who at times spoke prophesy in the Bible. The big problem comes when we have to decide whether the other things they wrote are inspired. Even if we were to find one of Paul's other letters, I don't believe that any of the orthodox churches would allow it into their Canon.

Much of this is an act of faith on our parts, like Luther's concerns about James, Titus, Revelation being fit to be part of Scripture, he ended up relying on faith to an extent.

Not to say there haven't been logical and strict rules for saying "This book is inspired and this one isn't" but there's still an amount of faith involved, so don't anyone look for some simple formula that will instantly tell you why Mark was included in the NT and none of the Enoch's were.


----------



## kalawine

Good answers guys. I hope none of you got the idea that I was questioning the canonicity of Jude. I knew that Paul quoted the pagans occasionally but it never occured to me that this situation might be the same.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> Enoch uses angels as the Sons of Godin Gen. 6...


----------



## kevin.carroll

puritanpilgrim said:


> Enoch uses angels as the Sons of Godin Gen. 6...
Click to expand...


Indeed, the can being complicated by my unfortunate typo (Godin). I'm not saying that is what Gen. 6 is about, but Jude quotes Enoch that DOES interpret Gen. 6 that way.

I'm just saying.


----------

